# Uefa Champions league 17-18 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 15, 2013)

Soccer» Europe»Champions League


17 Sep 2013 - Group Stage

1

X

2

B's


21:45 Bayern Munich - CSKA Moscow 1.18 7.10 14.61 16 
21:45 Benfica - Anderlecht 1.45 4.25 7.44 17 
21:45 FC Copenhagen - Juventus 8.72 4.48 1.39 17 
21:45 Galatasaray - Real Madrid 6.49 4.19 1.51 17 
21:45 Manchester United - Bayer Leverkusen 1.70 3.69 5.05 17 
21:45 Olympiakos Piraeus - Paris SG 3.85 3.36 2.01 17 
21:45 Plzen - Manchester City 5.49 3.88 1.62 17 
21:45 Real Sociedad - Shakhtar 2.27 3.28 3.21 17 

18 Sep 2013 - Group Stage

1

X

2

B's


21:45 AC Milan - Celtic 1.37 4.64 8.80 16 
21:45 Atl. Madrid - Zenit Petersburg 1.58 3.94 5.93 16 
21:45 Austria Vienna - FC Porto 7.53 3.98 1.49 16 
21:45 Barcelona - Ajax 1.15 8.02 16.08 16 
21:45 Chelsea - Basel 1.30 5.33 9.91 16 
21:45 Marseille - Arsenal 2.90 3.25 2.48 16 
21:45 Napoli - Dortmund 2.92 3.29 2.44 16 
21:45 Schalke - Steaua Bucuresti 1.41 4.44 8.36 16


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 15, 2013)

Bayern Munich v CSKA Moscow predictions & betting tips

Bayern Munich is the defending Champions League champion. They beat Hannover in the weekend, and thereby returned to winning ways after drawing Freiburg. They’re now 4-1-0 domestically and boss Pep Guardiola has gotten a decent start. New signings Gotze and Thiago are both still out. So is Martinez, and Badstuber. Kirchhoff is fit again and could feature. The Bavarians can still rack up a world beating midfield with Robben, Ribery, Kroos, Muller, Schweinsteiger, Shaqiri and Rafnha involved. In my opinion the defensive aspect of their midfield composition is the most weakened.

CSKA Moscow is 6-2-0 domestically and they look very very solid. Let me walk you through this side: In Akinfeev they’ve got a great keeper (Russia International). In defense you find the Central pairing of the Russian National team. Left Back Schennikov has plenty of U21 games. Right back Nababkin is on the fringes of the National side as well. In midfield you have several more internationals in Dzagoev, Honda, Musa and Wernblom. Up front Vagner Love and Doumbia are solid names too. Perhaps they need a top goal poacher or two to fulfill the potential off this team, but defensively speaking and footballing wise we deal with a modern, dynamic and extremely good side here.

Bayern Munich v CSKA Moscow betting tips

You have to be a raving maniac to take Bayern Munich on your betting coupon at 1.18-1.20. They are great yes, but don’t be fooled. They meet a very strong side here, and they haven’t looked their best yet this season. Those odds are unplayable!

Here CSKA Moscow will soak up pressure and try to stab on the counter. I expect them to be quite good on the counter too! In possession they have a side that is comfortable with it as well, so Bayern will have no easy game by any means.

I respect the strength of the home side, and I do think CSKA will be a bit shocked by the intense pressing Pep Guardiola has in store for them. However, I do think there is much value to be had in CSKA +2 at 2.10 (11/10) with Ladbrokes. Bayern as mentioned hasn’t really gotten up to last season’s level. They miss some players and here they’re faced with high quality opposition.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 15, 2013)

Manchester United v Leverkusen predictions & betting tips

Finally! The Champions League is on again!

Manchester United didn’t have the best of transfer windows according to their own manager, David Moyes. The start to the season has perhaps been a bit subpar, but against Palace in the weekend at least Wayne Rooney showed signs of old form, and new boy Fellaini got his debut and did ok. On a not so bright note, the side doesn’t have the crispness in front of goal one has come to expect from United, and at the back I think the Red Devils are far from great. United will only miss Fletcher here, so their injury concerns are next to nothing.

Leverkusen has started with four wins out of five in Germany. Kiessling and Sam have been great up front, and I think they can cause all kinds of damage to this Manchester United defense. Besides the two men mentioned, the group of players led by ex Liverpool man Sami Hyypia is a talented one. Lars Bender is a top notch midfielder. So is Reinartz! At the back they've got players with recent international callups in Spahic, Boenisch, Wollscheid and Toprak. Donati participated in the U21 world cup this summer for Italy too. As you can see, this is not a light weight side.

Manchester United v Leverkusen betting tips

My pick is Leverkusen +1 at 1.73 (8/11) with Ladbrokes. We win if Leverkusen win or draw here. If united wins by one we get our money back! Manchester United is a solid side no doubt, but I think Leverkusen is underrated in the betting market. The Bundesliga has improved, and this is one of its top sides. I can definitely see them scoring both one and two here, and I am not too impressed with United up front to fall for the “We will outscore anyone” mantra they seemed to be humming a season ago.


----------



## bestbets (Sep 16, 2013)

Accumulator Betting Tip - Tuesday 17th September

The Champions League proper gets going this Tuesday night and this as well as a full program in the Championship and some games in League One seemed the perfect chance for an accumulator!

This five-fold with William Hill gives odds of just under 20/1 and as usual new members can get up to £25 in free bets and if one selection lets you down you get your stake back:

Accumulator Betting Tip:

Paris St Germain to beat Olympiakos 21/20:

Starting with the French champions PSG as they take on the Greek champions Olympiakos. PSG have had a steady start to the season after drawing their first two league matches they have now won three on the spin. Olympiakos have won all four of their league matches to date in a very strong start. Despite this, I feel PSG have far more quality than the Greeks. PSG play in a higher caliber league and with the likes of Lucas Moura, Ibrahimovic and Thiago Silva at their disposal should beat Olympiakos relatively easily.

Real Sociedad to beat Shakhtar Dontesk 7/5:

A new face in the competition this year are Real Sociedad. Gaining entry to the competition via a 4-0 aggregate win over Lyon, Sociedad showed they are no slouches and are a team not to be messed with. Unbeaten at home in the league and Europe so far this year, despite not being one of the big names of Spanish football Sociedad still clearly have lots of quality at their disposal. Dontesk are currently 4th in the Ukrainian league after 9 games, however, there are some weak teams in the league and the step up to play a La Liga side away should see them beaten, especially considering they have lost their last two matches on the road.

Nottingham Forest to beat Midlesbrough 4/6:

Nottingham Forest will be hoping to continue their strong start to the season against Middlesbrough. Forest sit 3rd in the league with 13 points from their opening six matches. Billy Davies’ men have lost just once so far this season and have won all three of their opening home matches, showing the great amounts of quality available. Boro, currently sit 16th after just one win from their opening six matches. They have just one away win in their last fifteen away and struggling for a bit of confidence. With Forest flying and Boro struggling for form, it should be an easy three points for the home side.

Leyton Orient v Notts County 8/13:

Orient still have a perfect start under their belts with six wins out of six and should carry that on against bottom side Notts County. Orient have dazzled so far in the league winning every match and if they keep it up could be in with promotion hope. County have struggled this year with just one point from six matches. County’s dreadful form and the fact that Orient are flying makes this look an absolute banker.

Wolves to beat Walsall 4/7:

Another side flying in League One are Wolves. After drawing on the opening day, Wolves have won five on the spin and are living up to their tag as promotion favorites. They have won all three of their home league matches so far this season and are really stepping up a gear. Walsall haven’t had a bad start and currently sit 10th in the league. With ten point under their belt, they aren’t a bad side but with just one win in their last three matches and up against a side with Wolves’ strength they should be beaten here. 

ACCUMULATOR ODDS: 20/1 WILLIAM HILL


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 17, 2013)

21:45 *Olympic Marseille - Arsenal*

Arsenal is guest to Olympic for their first matches this year at the group stage.  So far they are leaders in the Premier league on what looks potentially like great season. Both teams have a good players that they can rely on. Both teams will be very motivated and I expect a close match. It's a tradition Arsenal to win its matches in France, but they struggled with Marseille 2 seasons ago. After the great football they showed in the beginning of the seasons I expect a win for the visiting team. 

Prediction: Arsenal win
Bookmaker: Bet365 
Odds: @2.50


----------



## banirost (Sep 17, 2013)

Champions League day.
Let's start with Galatasaray - Real Madrid.
Galata have to get at least 1 point today. Both teams will not want a loser start.
We predict draw X +3.90
We cover with 1X +2.35


----------



## footballbetadvisor (Sep 18, 2013)

Napoli vs Dortmund will be an interesting match-up. They both play attacking football and are part of a tough group. We predict high scoring.


----------



## Bultip (Sep 18, 2013)

Milan - Celtic
20:45:00(CET)
Prediction: Both teams to score
ODDS:2.1 at  Bet365

It's going to be a really tough game for Milan, who started this season on a very weak basis. They lost to Verona, squeezed a draw at Torino in the stoppage time and won just one game - home vs Cagliari, which isn't enough for a team of that caliber. They have lots of problems in defence and the sale of Boateng and the injury of Kaka puts them in a hard sport. On the other hand, Celtic is living for the CL matches, because there is no real competition in Scotland for them. Yes, they made a mistake in the playoffs in Kazahstan, but managed to cope and won the rematch and qualified for the group stage. They are dangerous in attack and Milan already having some injured players in defense should let at least one goal pas Abiati. "San Siro" is not the best place for an away team, but the problems Allegri's squad is having are big and it already showed. Plus, the odd for both teams to score is not one you should overlook, even if it's a losing bet, which i doubt would happen!


----------



## footballbetadvisor (Sep 19, 2013)

It took until the very end of the game to get Over 2.5 goals for the Napoli - Dortmund game, but we won the pick. Goalkeeper sending off did not help the scoring. We'll see what Europa League has in store today.


----------

